# Tipsico Lake (and other public launches)



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Tipsico Lake boat launch has been plowed recently? And for that matter, If you know of a public launch that is plowed, please list it here.


----------



## Strike1st (Jan 15, 2009)

Tipsico! Man that brings back memories...I haven't fished Tipsico since I was a senior in high school!


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

yeah, i've had a lot of good times out there in the past. alot more than I remember, probably:lol:. went out there on new years day after we got that foot of snow and forced my lumina about 50 or so yards in and had to get towed out. good times.....


----------



## Jangus (Sep 6, 2004)

I was there on Sunday after it snowed a lot and it was not plowed. I doubt they've plowed it yet. Fishing wasn't too good either.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

has it been plowed at all this year?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

some of them they just don't plow. it seemed like big fish lake was ALL ice last time I was out there, a couple of weeks ago... and I know they don't plow the launch at crotched lake (almost ended up on the ice cuz of that)


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

When you are in the parking spots at the Tipsico launch if you look north you will see a tan ranch has a screen porch on the front. My grandparents lived in that house for nearly 30 years. I grew up fishing on that lake and when I was a kid they never plowed the launch in the winter. I read in another post a week or so ago that they did a fish kill on the lake sometime around 2000, I don't know if it is true or not but I know for certain that they did one in either 1980 or 1981. If the new kill is true does anyone know why they did it and what species they restocked in the lake after the kill?


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

They did back in 2000. There was a disease of some sorts in the lake, so they wiped it clean. I know that they restocked with pike and crappie.


----------



## lawnranger (Jan 16, 2009)

They also put these red ear sunfish in there they are like a pound a piece. I found one washed up on shore. Also after 2000 I caught 4 pike as big as my leg on the same tip up on east side of lake. I lived on the lake for a while back in early 90"s. fished all over use to catch up to 15 bass a time lot of fun


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you check the dnr fish stocking site it has no listing of a restock of Tipsico in 2000 of anything other then pike. Is dnr stocking site always correct? If so then I don't see how the fish kill could be true.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

they will only have the records of stocking they did. If there is a lake association there, they could have had it stocked them selves. Not saying that is the scenario here, just saying that is a possibility. I have heard from many people about the kill in 2000, but I have also heard that banning guns will reduce crime and that bigfoot lives in Georgia.


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

Planning on hitting Tipsico Sunday afternoon, will let you all know how it goes. I have also had luck with pike there in the past and caught some nice bass in the summer.


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

When I get home on Monday I am going to have to call some people and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## lawnranger (Jan 16, 2009)

look into the red ear sunfish or whatever they are called. My cousin saw a 42" muskie hooked there also.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

Checked out Tipsico launch last night (friday) and it was plowed.


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

Made it out last night. Lots of dinks and one hammer handle. Had a good time getting out and actually catching something regardless of the size. Had my two fishing buddies with me. (Best friend and my son) The lot isn't real clear, I wouldn't want to try and get out of there in two wheel drive, but if you have four wheel or all wheel drive you shouldn't have a problem.

Fished straight out and to the left of the launch in about 16 feet of water. We started marking fish 1/2 hour before dark about halfway down, I figure it was the crappie starting to move and feed, but they didn't like my minnow. Oh well, gotta get back out and try again soon.

good luck and tight lines.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

when I went out, it was before the snow on saturday. Didn't get a single bite. I was way to far across the lake.


----------

